# What sweets can you eat?



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Right now the only sweet I eat is yogurt, I do love yogurt but I wish there was something else I could eat to satisfy my sugar cravings. I'm too scared to eat chocolate or biscuits or ice cream even though I crave them like MAD in case they affect me. Is there anything you find that satisfies your sugar needs but doesn't affect your bowel?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Everybody is different,its trial and error.If i have an effective medicine,currently its codeine phosphate,then i can eat almost anything other than high insoluble fibre foods like Bran foods etc. Some days i almost live on chocolate,mainly because they are small and snack like foods and small and often is a good way to go with IBS.Try a few things that you might enjoy and see how it goes.BTW flapjacks or granola bars i think they are called in the US are a particular favourite of mine as they contain oats which are a soluble fibre and easier for the body to absorb and cause fewer problems than other things.Some IBSers suffer with artificial sweeteners rather than sugar itself so that is another thing to think about.Go on treat yourself.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I live in the uk so I call them flapjacks







I love them but my mum told me I shouldn't eat them because the oats would give me diarrhoea. She has similar problems although she gets a mix of diarrhoea and constipation and she said if she ate one it would give her bad diarrhoea. I've looked it up but now I'm more confused than ever. Some people said they get D after eating them and some it helps them. I guess everyone's different, I have had D when I've been eating flapjacks but I didn't have reason to believe it was because of them and it didn't come straight after eating them. As to eating anything as long as I have pills, I only take immodium and I try to only take it if I really need to because most people's next BM after taking it is usually bad. I guess I'll just have to try stuff out and see what works for me. It's very tiring. Thanks for your help


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I eat whatever tickles my fancy at the moment. The caveat being I eat it in moderation. If it's something new, or already a suspect, I eat a very small portion if I just gotta have some. I'm LI, but I still have a bite or three of ice cream when the urge is overpowering.hehe, flapjacks are pancakes to me. Language barriers can be such fun. In the US, even North/South/East/West local terminology can be confusing. _I_ say pop, _they_ say soda. Biscuits would be a sort of muffin-like roll to me, to you guys it's cookies, yes?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

BayRat said:


> I eat whatever tickles my fancy at the moment. The caveat being I eat it in moderation. If it's something new, or already a suspect, I eat a very small portion if I just gotta have some. I'm LI, but I still have a bite or three of ice cream when the urge is overpowering.hehe, flapjacks are pancakes to me. Language barriers can be such fun. In the US, even North/South/East/West local terminology can be confusing. _I_ say pop, _they_ say soda. Biscuits would be a sort of muffin-like roll to me, to you guys it's cookies, yes?


Yes biscuits are cookies here.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I can eat sweets that are fairly non-fat, like Peppermint Patty's or Lifesavers. Chocolate throws me right into a bad episode. Oats, depends on how they are prepared. Pancakes I cannot do, but oatmeal is okay if not made with milk (or no-fat milk). You have to learn what works for you. I can do almond brittle but not peanut brittle, go figure.


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

Unfortunately for me, I CAN eat candy/sweets which is probably why I haven't really lost any weight with my IBS!! I sometimes find I am hungry but too nervous to eat regular food so have some candy as a substitute dinner! Not healthy I know but I prefer not running to the toilet!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Annalisa said:


> Unfortunately for me, I CAN eat candy/sweets which is probably why I haven't really lost any weight with my IBS!! I sometimes find I am hungry but too nervous to eat regular food so have some candy as a substitute dinner! Not healthy I know but I prefer not running to the toilet!


That sounds pretty typical to me in that our bodies crave salt and sugar when we need nutrition but have to starve ourselves to avoid having Diarrhoea and stopping us getting on with our normal lives.Judging by these boards its plain to see how many differences there are in what we all can and cannot tolerate in terms of food.In my own opinion and its purely an uneducated opinion,i believe food is not the cause of most IBS cases,although i think micro ingredients like gluten and maybe additives and syrups have a big part to play.


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I am addicted to sugar! I suffer from nausea with my ibs though and it can sometimes make that worse, particularily in the morning. No muffins or pancakes for me at breakfast! As far as sweets and desserts I try to buy the mini-sized ice creams and single serving treats and stick to one. That way I know I don't eat enought to make me not feel well. I hate that the small serving/mini serving treats usually cost as much if not more than the large sized ones! I can do the same with fruit, one small piece is okay. Larger servings are not. I would say go ahead and try what you like in small portions and work your way up.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> ---Judging by these boards its plain to see how many differences there are in what we all can and cannot tolerate in terms of food.In my own opinion and its purely an uneducated opinion,i believe food is not the cause of most IBS cases,although i think micro ingredients like gluten and maybe additives and syrups have a big part to play.


That's very true for me. There's a short list of foods/drinks that I know beyond doubt, through long experience, will set off a bad day, or even a week long flareup. Yet, how to explain that a certain food is fine one day but not the next? Same food, same lot/package/source. It must, at times, be a simple reaction to the act of eating itself, a sort of Pavlov's learned response?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its termed a functional illness so i suppose the medical profession view it as a reaction to the act of eating itself,as you mentioned.


----------

